# Rebar puller



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kinda like what I use to pull steel fence posts...kinda.


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

That is pretty slick.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I usually just use a pair of vice grips and wiggle it out...... that is a good contraption u got there.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Kinda like what I use to pull steel fence posts...kinda.


I use a Silverado to pull steel fence post:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rustyfence said:


> I use a Silverado to pull steel fence post:wink:


4 wheel drive with a lift kit, right?
Ain't they kinda bent out of shape after that?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Very ingenious. No see if he can make a mini version for pulling carbon arrows from McKenzie targets.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

bfisher said:


> Very ingenious. No see if he can make a mini version for pulling carbon arrows from McKenzie targets.


Now that's an idea...


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

great idea, i bet that does work pretty slick


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

bfisher said:


> Very ingenious. No see if he can make a mini version for pulling carbon arrows from McKenzie targets.


If the world would switch to Rhinehart targets the problem would be solved. They outlast McKenze's and you pull arrows out with your bare hands. Even up here in March and April where you could be shooting in near zero to 30 degree temps.


----------



## daytoncj (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a newbie here, but I have a Rebar Puller that I bought for construction related jobs. This thing is a beast. I have pulled out 2" diameter 48" long rebar from a jobsite with their larger puller. But for 3/4" rebar or smaller, they have a puller that works great. You will never bend a stake, and you will never hurt your back trying to yank one out. Might be a good option for your club to invest in something like this if it's becoming an issue. I'm not affiliated with these guys, but I have met them at construction trade shows. Hope it adds to the conversation here.

Here are there other stake pullers:

Tent Stake Puller: http://www.constructionaccessories.com/tents-and-inflatables

T-Post Puller: http://www.constructionaccessories.com/t-post-fencing-and-farming/

Sign Post Puller: http://www.constructionaccessories.com/sign-posts/

Grounding Rod Puller: http://www.constructionaccessories.com/utility-grounding-rods/


----------

